# Digicam showing lens error



## vaibhav_g88 (Jun 28, 2008)

i have a nikon S210(coolpix).it shows a lens error and doesn't turn on?.what to do now?
plz help...........................is there a nikon service centre in mumbai?


----------



## harmads (Jun 28, 2008)

vaibhav_g88 said:


> i have a nikon S210(coolpix).it shows a lens error and doesn't turn on?.what to do now?
> plz help...........................is there a nikon service centre in mumbai?



Ok chk out these possibilities:

1. When the lens cap is not removed and camera is switch on, this error will come.
2. There may be some dirt particles entered in the movable cylinders of the zoom lens, just blow it out.
3. Try to very gently tap the lens.
4. Chk the charge of the battery.
If nothing works then take it to service center

Regards


----------

